# noob suchte vergebens und fragt die Gurus

## Nemesis_77

Hallo Leute, ja ich geb zu , ein wenig schleimts.

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich bastel jetzt bereits seit einigen TAGEN als absoluter Neueinsteiger in sachen Linux und hab mich mehr oder weniger direkt für Gentoo entschieden. Nach zahloseen Versuchen hab ich jetzt auch ein System laufen und will nun den xorg-server  emergen. Hat der rechner auch soweit gemacht, allerdings findet er weder über greb noch über cat eine Maus.

Das ist ne logitech, Usb Maus läuft seit 2 Jahren an der Kiste via ps2......

Hab den Kernel ( noob - like) über genkernel basteln lassen ( ok, ich weiss da werden sich einige drüber aufregen*G*)

Das Problem ist aber das Xorg sich weigert zu arbeiten ( Bild schwarz) , da er die Maus nicht finden kann ...

Fehlermeldung:

Using vt7

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

                        No such file or directory

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) preInit failed for input device "Mouse="

no core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize coe devices

Ist abgetippt also muss die formatierung nicht unbedingt stimmen

Es gibt sicherlich einige Einträge zu dem Thema, aber ich habe noch keinen gefunden, wo das Problem mit einem Genkernel kompiliertem kernel enstanden ist, von daher nehmts mir nicht übel, das ich nochmal das Thema anschneid.

Danke für eure Hilfe schon mal....und denkt bitte dran: Ihr sprecht zu einem noob - also alles schön langsaaaam - danke *G*

----------

## Roller

Hast du die xorg.conf schonerstellt (geht mit xorgconfig)? Sonst probier mal deine Maus über /dev/mice anzusprechen.

----------

## Sas

Ich habe noch nie genkernel genutzt, daher kann ich dir da wenig weiterhelfen. Aber du kannst mal gucken, ob es was in /dev/input gibt, oder ob das modul "hid" geladen ist: lsmod | grep hid. Wenn nicht versuch mal es zu laden, sollte ja hoffentlich da sein: modprobe hid.

----------

## Nemesis_77

also die config erstellt er wohl.... also den nächsten Befehl kann ich halt eingeben, das :

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

wenn ich versuch die maus direkt an zu sprechen ( also ich geb das einfach mal so ein ) dann verabschiedet sich der gesamte rechner ( friert ein)

----------

## Roller

hast du es mit cat /dev/input/mice versucht? Ich hbe das input oben vergessen...

Wenn du xorgconfig ausführst frägt er dich ja eine Menge an Sachen ab. Hast du da eine Fehler gemacht? sonst schau doch wenn xorgconfig fertig ist nochmal in die xorg.conf rein, ob du vielleicht einen Fehler siehst...

----------

## Nemesis_77

also zu sas:

das verzeichnis /dev/input beinhaltet:

event0 event 1 event 3 js0 js1 js2 js3 mice mouse0 mouse1 mouse2 mouse3

finden tut er das hid nicht, denn auf den Befehl lsmod | grep hid kommt garnix bei mir.

und wenn ich es modproben will meldet er das es nicht vorhanden wäre........????????????!

( Oder war ich nur zu doof zum tippen?)Last edited by Nemesis_77 on Sat Apr 23, 2005 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

Dann versuch doch mal /dev/input/mice anzugeben. Ein Kernel ohne HID ist heutzutage eigentlich nicht so der Renner ^^

----------

## Nemesis_77

schön das wir darüber gesprochen haben.....was, wie wo, warum?

ich versteh gerad nicht, ok das ein rechner ohne hid nicht so prickelnd ist, ok - verstanden aber wie änder ich das jetzt???

Sorry ich noob, kein Guru *G*

----------

## Sas

Gib das Device in der X Config an: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Wie gesagt, ich habe genkernel noch nie genutzt, daher kann ich dir mit deinen Modulen auch nicht helfen.

----------

## Freiburg

Ok schreib mal

```
dmesg | less
```

in die konsole und such nach

```
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

etwas in dieser Art, sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein was da steht.

dann schreib mal 

```
ls -la /dev/input
```

bei mir erscheint dann das:

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -la /dev/input/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      0 23. Apr 08:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root      0 23. Apr 08:33 ..

crw-------   1 root root 13, 64 23. Apr 08:32 event0

crw-------   1 root root 13, 65 23. Apr 08:32 event1

crw-r--r--   1 root root 13, 63 23. Apr 08:32 mice

crw-r--r--   1 root root 13, 32 23. Apr 08:32 mouse0

```

dann versuch mal

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

oder

```
cat /dev/unput/mouseX
```

 wobei X eine Zahl ist, wenn du die Maus dann bewegst erscheinen wirre Zeichen.

Damit weißt du welche Devicenode deine Mouse ist, die trägst du dann in die xorg.conf ein.

Falls unter /dev/input garnix ist, sag mal bescheid, dann kommt der Kernel dran  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemesis_77

[quote="Freiburg"]Ok schreib mal

```
dmesg | less
```

in die konsole und such nach

```
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

```

etwas in dieser Art, sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein was da steht.

dann schreib mal 

```
ls -la /dev/input
```

bei mir erscheint dann das:

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -la /dev/input/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      0 23. Apr 08:32 .

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root      0 23. Apr 08:33 ..

crw-------   1 root root 13, 64 23. Apr 08:32 event0

crw-------   1 root root 13, 65 23. Apr 08:32 event1

crw-r--r--   1 root root 13, 63 23. Apr 08:32 mice

crw-r--r--   1 root root 13, 32 23. Apr 08:32 mouse0

```

dann versuch mal

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

oder

```
cat /dev/unput/mouseX
```

 wobei X eine Zahl ist, wenn du die Maus dann bewegst erscheinen wirre Zeichen.

Bis dahin passt alles wunderbar, er zeigt zwar mehrere devices an, aber das geht alles.

Sobald ich aber dann mit cat nach der Datei (mice z.B.) such - passiert garnix mehr

[code]mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

bei mir nur:

[code]mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitec Explorer mouse on isa006/serio1Last edited by Nemesis_77 on Sat Apr 23, 2005 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Freiburg

Wow das ist nicht gut, welchen Kernel benutzt du denn?

----------

## Nemesis_77

Sorry war wohl nicht schnell genug - hab die message nochmal aktualisiert....

Kernel ist der aktuelle Gentoo eigene... 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 mein ich

----------

## Freiburg

Dann versuch es mal mit dem normalen Kernel, vielleicht macht ja ein Patch Probleme

----------

## Nemesis_77

auf anraten von sas in der xorg.conf das device auf /dev/input/mice geändert - mal schauen obs was bringt

----------

## Sas

Nachdem ich das hier jetzt gelesen habe ist mein Tipp, dass das System dann auch einfriert. Da liegt bei deinem Kernel wohl irgendwas im Argen. Normalerweise sollte es damit aber wohl klappen.

----------

## Nemesis_77

Also einfrieren tut er schonmal nicht mehr..... aber ich hab das gefühl ich muss den ganzen server nochma kompilieren lassen, irgendwie übernimmt der die änderungen nämlich nicht. Seltsam

----------

## Freiburg

Wie jetzt schonwieder ein Server mit X??

Wie übernimmt er die Änderungen nicht? Wenn du abspeicherst wird nicht geschrieben oder was passiert??

----------

## Roller

Schau doch mal in /var/log/xorg.0.log, vielleicht steht da was drin das weiter hilft. Du kannst uns ja auch noch was über deine verwendete Hardware sagen, dann lässt sich das Problem vielleicht eingrenzen.

----------

## Nemesis_77

Teilerfolg!!!!!

Also - das anpassen der xorg.conf hat funktioniert....zumindest teilweise

Habe jetzt nur lauter Striche senkrecht und quer auf dem Bildschirm...man kann aber schon erahnen das das mal ein Bild sein sollte........

Kann mir jemand jetzt noch erklären was da schief läuft????

Das Beenden bringt auch nur blo0ckweise striche...die Konsole erscheint nicht mehr........

----------

## Nemesis_77

Sorry - Hardware:

Mouse - scheint jetzt zu gehen, ist ne opti Logitec

Grafik ist ne Geforce 6600 ( nicht die GT)

Das Baord ist nen Billig Ding, allerdings schon nforce 2 *G*

Der Proz ist nen Athlon 1800+

----------

## Sas

Ich würde sagen das klingt entweder nach Problemen mit dem Grafiktreiber oder du steuerst den Monitor mit falschen Werten (Auflösung, Frequenz) an.

----------

## Nemesis_77

letzteres scheidet eigentlich aus - hab extra 2x geprüft und im netz geschaut das ich die richtigen Daten eintrag

Der Monitor is nen scott 995 prof wird angesteuert mit Vert -sync: 30 - 96

                                                                               Hori -snc : 50 - 160

----------

## Roller

Gib mal lsmod ein und poste das Ergebnis.

----------

## Nemesis_77

lsmod giebt folgendes aus:

Module 

ubci_hdc

parport_pc

parport

floppy

sata_nv

libata

nvsound

forcedeth

ehci_hcd

ohci_hcd

evdev

rtc

usbcore

nvidia

Sobald ich den x-server starte, kann ich zwar erkennen das sich ein bild aufbauen will, aber es ist total unkenntlich, besteht nur aus balken horizontal und vertikal, in unterschiedlichen abständen, wenn ich dann versuch den x-server zu schliessen , also STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE, besteht meine Konsole nur aus würfeln in rot und weiss auf unterschiedlichen höhen....

das Problem ist auch auf den andern konsolen zu finden und lässt sich auch nicht beheben, indem ich durch die konsolen durchschalte.

Hilft nur ein restart....

----------

## Nemesis_77

Tja danke an alle, die geholfen haben. Prob gelöst, Maus unc xorg funzen nun.

Lösung:

xorgconfig hat "vergessen" die Horizontale und Vertikale Sync des Monito ( Scott 995 proffesionel Line (( Hor: 60-150 / vert: 30-96)) einzugeben

Die Maus direkt über device /dev/input/mice ((spart die suche)) eingetragen

FUNZT!

Danke nochmal an alle

----------

